# Back from appointment



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got back from my last consultation.  The RE went over the blood test results, the scan results and my H's SA results.
SA - volume 2.2 so a bit boarder line, count 14 mil/mil so lowish, mobility at 40% so borderline, and he is positive for antisperm antibodies
Scan results - good thick lining and 5 good sized follicles per ovary, no blockages (did that testing earlier)
Blood test results - fsh is low at 10.3, lh is 5.0 so ok, amh is low at 3.34

She is suggesting IVF and my H is going to faint at the costs of it.  I wish we had done this earlier but just didn't have the money. I guess we'll be looking at starting in late Jan as we have to get a bunch of screening tests done before we can start.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Wishing you all the best with your IVF treatment.  PS: are your screening tests going to include screening for any immune issues?     

Ellie


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

Not at this point...we need to get the STD screens.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

HI

The only reason I asked is that if you have been ttc for 4.5 years and have had two early miscarriages (which I'm really sorry to hear about  ), it might be worth looking into immune issues before starting IVF. As you say, IVF is expensive and also a big undertaking emotionally and physically so it might be worth checking this out before starting on an IVF cycle and then finding that it doesn't work because of a problem which could have been identified before starting. See http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0

I did some of these tests after 9.5 years ttc and two IVF BFNs. They came back OK and this gave me the confidence to continue, which as you will see, ended up better than I could ever have dared imagine. If a problem had shown up, however, I would have been in a position to weigh up the pros and cons of treatment for it before proceeding with more IVF.

Good luck - and Happy Christmas. Hope next Christmas you'll be celebrating with a little bundle of your own. 

Ellie


----------

